# [Drivers ATI] Acceleration vidéo 2D

## Moktamok

Salut à tous.

Je suis possesseur d'une radeon 9700.

Je voulais savoir si les pilotes ATI acceleraient (en plus de la 3D)     la 2D (je trouve que le déplacement des fenetres n'est pas des plus fluide)   :Question:  .

Merci  :Smile: Last edited by Moktamok on Thu Sep 02, 2004 10:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jpwalker

Salut,

Je vois que tu est noob, donc ça va, je te donne ce lien :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

Jete y un coup d'oeil et fais ce qu'il faut

Merci

PS : je cherche pour ta question, je suis pocesseur de Nvidia   :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Normalement ça devrait le faire.

J'ai vu une grosse différence après avoir installé les drivers proprio (même si ils sont pourris) par rapport à avant. Ne serait-ce pour la 2D. Donc oui ça accélère aussi la 2D.

----------

## bassman_fr

Oui je crois aussi qu'ils accélerent la 2D, mais s'ils l'accélerent aussi bien que la 3D ...   :Evil or Very Mad:  ca doit pas être folichon (parait que ati préparerait des drivers linux efficaces ... je suis sceptique)

----------

## Moktamok

Merci pour toutes ces réponses, jvais donc éssayer de les installer  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Tant que tu n'as pas de chipset nforce c'est bon. Sinoon bah spa possible...

----------

## OkYsP

C'est n'importe quoi ça, ça fonctionne très bien avec un chipset nforce.  :Confused: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bah faudra que tu m'explique parce que moi avec la ASUS A7N8X-X et du nforce2, l'agp ne fonctionne pas bien quand ya une ati dessus... Quand c'est une nvidia par contre...

Meme le drm ne marche pas... Et pusi on va me dire que je m'y prend mal, pourtnat avec du chipset VIA ou SIS que j'avais avant, ça marchait nikel, que ce soit le drm ou les drivers proprios.

----------

## OkYsP

Ben écoute, j'ai une Radeon 9700 et une A7N8X Deluxe, et l'accélération 3D avec les pilotes proprios d'ATI fonctionnent bien (bon les perfs sont pas super mais c'est normal...).

Dans le noyau, il faut désactiver le DRM mais activer le support AGP de ton chipset.

----------

## bosozoku

Je vais essayé.

Mais j'ai vu sur des mailing list qu'il yavait une différence justement entre la DELUX et la X.

J'enleve le DRM et je reesaie.

----------

## OkYsP

Bonne chance à toi, et tiens moi au courant stp.  :Wink: 

Sinon, ça ça pourrait t'aider:

Les messages d'erreur qui reviennent souvent:

Lors de la compilation du pilote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod# ./make.sh
> 
> ATI module generator V 2.0  
> ...

 

Ce message d'erreur survient si le "DRM" n'est pas désactivé dans votre noyau.

Il vous faut donc recompiler votre noyau en désactivant le "DRM" (dans "Device Drivers" => "Character devices") puis recommencez la compilation du pilote.

Toujours lors de la compilation du pilote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /lib/modules/fglrx# ./make_install.sh
> 
> - creating symlink
> ...

 

Ce message (qui apparement possède quelques variantes) peut survenir lorsque vous compilez votre pilote avec une version plus récente du compileur que celle utilisée quand vous avez compilé votre noyau.

Pour remédier à ce problème, il vous suffit de recompiler un noyau (sans toucher à votre fichier de config, mais vous pouvez néanmoins vérifier que le "DRM" est bien désactivé dans "Device Drivers" => "Character devices") puis de recommencer la compilation du pilote.

Lors du chargement du serveur X:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> (EE) No drivers available
> ...

 

Ce message arrive si le pilote que vous avez compilé et installé ne correspond pas à la version de votre serveur X (vous avez mal suivi le tuto  :Laughing: ).

ATI développant des pilotes pour les différentes versions de XFree, allez télécharger le pilote correspondant à votre version de XFree et recommencez toute l'installation.

----------

## bosozoku

Bah emerge ati-drivers télécharge bien la dernière version j'espere :p

Mon problème était que y'en avait pas  :Smile: 

Tout s'était bien passé mais pas de 3D, le module nikel, xorg nikel mais toujours VESA.

Bon je vais désactiver le drm.

----------

## OkYsP

Oui normalement emerge ati-drivers fonctionne bien.  :Wink: 

Si tu es toujours avec le pilote VESA après ça, vérifie ton fichier de conf de Xorg et demande-lui d'utiliser le driver adéquate (fglrx?).

----------

## bosozoku

Bon puisque je te disais que ça marchait pas  :Wink: 

J'ai enlevé le support du drm dans le kernel. 

Les modules agpgart, nvidia_agp et fglrx sont chargés.

xorg.conf utilise bien le drivers fglrx puisqu'il est configuré avec fglrxconfig.

(j'ai demandé d'utiliser agpgart externe, si je dis non a la question c'est pareil) Je démarre X nikel, mais toujours pas de 3D, toujours en encore ce put*** de VESA de mer** !!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Moktamok

Même problème :'(

Si une âme charitable pouvait nous filer un petit coup de main  :Sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Moktamok wrote:*   

> Même problème :'(
> 
> Si une âme charitable pouvait nous filer un petit coup de main 

 

je suppose que la réponse " achète une nvidia" ne te conviendra pas   :Razz: 

regarde dans le /var/log/, le fichier de log correspondant à ton serveur X (xorg ou Xfree) et dedans regarde quel est le driver chargé par ce serveur X

si c VESA, c'est que ton fichier de config merde. Moi, je te donne juste des pistes, vu que j'ai que des nvidias et que je n'achète que ça à cause du support sous nux

----------

## OkYsP

Quand tu configures avec fglrxconfig, si tu ne sais pas quoi répondre, tu laisses le choix par défaut, et pour la question qui concerne l'agp, il faut répondre "yes" (par défaut c'est "no").

Tu as essayé d'installer les pilotes officiel d'ATI sur http://www.ati.com ?

----------

## bosozoku

Donc que je réponde oui ou non pour l'AGP, même problème.

Voici les lignes qui correspondent au drivers de mon log d'xorg : 

```
(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

```

Le bordel  :Sad: 

----------

## otto

c'est peut-être pas de la carte graphique que ça vient mais du port agp qui n'est pas detecté, allez voir dans : 

--->devices drivers 

  ---> I2c support 

    ---> hardware sensor chip 

    ---> ou hardware bus option

voir si les bus sont les bon

ou dans

 --->devices drivers 

  --->ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

voir si c'est le bon chipset

(mais bon ça je pense que vous l'avez déjà fait)

j'ai eu le meme probleme avec une radeon 9800 pro, mais maintenant je peux plus lire les vidéo avec mon noyau (2.6.8.1)

otto

----------

## bosozoku

Ok je te remercie je vais vérifier tout ça mais bon je commence à désespérer... (les videos je peux les lire).

----------

## otto

pour la vidéo c'est reglé, juste une erreur dans les preferences, il faut utilisé xvidivix plutot que xv tout court...

otto

y a tout qui marche là...?

----------

## bosozoku

Pour ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support, c'était bon mais pour le I2c support, il était pas activé. Je l'ai mis en dur mais je ne sais pas quoi choisir comme bus (en dur ou en module ?) dans hardware sensor chip.

Ma carte mere est une Asus A7N8X-X nforce2.

----------

## otto

moi en fait, de rage, j'ai tout mis en module donc voilà

otto

----------

## OkYsP

 *otto wrote:*   

> pour la vidéo c'est reglé, juste une erreur dans les preferences, il faut utilisé xvidivix plutot que xv tout court...
> 
> otto
> 
> y a tout qui marche là...?

 

Tiens c'est bizare, xvidivx ne fonctionne pas chez moi pour mplayer (message d'erreur), mais par contre xv fonctionne, et j'ai aussi un noyau 2.6.8.1.

----------

## otto

 *Quote:*   

> Tiens c'est bizare, xvidivx ne fonctionne pas chez moi pour mplayer (message d'erreur), mais par contre xv fonctionne, et j'ai aussi un noyau 2.6.8.1.

 

tu as une cartes ati?

tu utilises quel driver?

otto

----------

## OkYsP

J'ai une Radeon 9700 et j'utilise le dernier driver du site ATI.

----------

## bosozoku

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!

Ca marche ! Non de diou ! Je suis trop trop trop content !!!!!

C'était tout con ! 

Yavait pas le support de i2c, j'ai mis en module : i2c-core et i2c-nforce2 et maintenant ça marche ! 

J'avais jamais vu nulle part qu'il fallait ces modules... Ils servent à quoi en fait ? En tout cas ça marche ! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH exellent !!!!

Merci pour tout otto

----------

## otto

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai une Radeon 9700 et j'utilise le dernier driver du site ATI.

 

tu es bien en 2.6.8.1?

je sais pas moi ça marchais pas, j'ai une 9800 pro et j'utilise les même driver que toi...

 *Quote:*   

> Ca marche ! Non de diou ! Je suis trop trop trop content !!!!! 

 

moi aussi tu peux pas savoir, c'est la première fois que j'aide quelqu'un sur ce forum et que j'y arrive...

J'avais jamais vu nulle part qu'il fallait ces modules... Ils servent à quoi en fait ? En tout cas ça marche !

ben moi j'ai du chercher pendant bien trois jours avant de trouver ces putain de modules j'ai vu nulle part non plus qu'il fallait les activer mais j'ai fini par les trouver dans le noyau... et je sais pas trop ce que c'est, j'ai chercher sur internet et il disait qu'il s'agisait des bus mais j'ai pas trop approfondi...

en tout cas c'est cool... maintenant je suis un pro des ati vu que ç faisait une semaine que je galerer moi aussi (en fait c'était en cherchant a resoudre mes probleme que je suis venu sur ce thread)

bon ben a+

otto

----------

## OkYsP

otto => je suis bien en 2.6.8.1. Par contre, je suis pas encore sous Gentoo (Debian pour le moment).

----------

## otto

ça doit être ça

otto  :Question: 

----------

## bultom

Euh bonsoir pour les Driver ATI il faut : 

1: active le drm dans le noyau

2: Emerge ati-drivers

3: modifie les XF86Config ( ou le cas echeant xorg.conf)

4:modprobe fglxr 

et ne pas oublie 5: opengl-update ati ( puis redemarrage de X )

Pour info avec ma 9800XT je fait plus de FPS en moyenne a Farcry sous Cedega que sous Win (meme fichier de config) c'est a dire une Moyenne de 50Fps details tout a fond alors je vois pas quoi leur reproche a ses drivers :p 

suis je le seul sur cette planete qui ne cache pas sur le driver ?    :Rolling Eyes: 

A plus  :Wink: 

----------

## bultom

pour pouver mes dire ( et la mon system a un foldingathome en arriere plan ) 

```
bash-2.05b$ glxgears

16852 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3370.400 FPS

17026 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3405.200 FPS

17023 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3404.600 FPS

17024 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3404.800 FPS

```

donc je pense pas que ca rame  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Je sais pas c'est bizarre... Enfin les drivers qui sont moins bien de versions en versions...

----------

